# Apologetics curriculum for kids?



## ClayPot (Jul 9, 2013)

As we prepare to homeschool my 5-year-old in the fall, my wife asked whether we could consider getting some sort of apologetics curriculum that she could study with him. We are already working on the Westminster shorter catechism with him, but I think she is looking for something more workbook like. Perhaps that is getting too complicated at this age, but if not, what are your recommendations?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 9, 2013)

You might be interested in the What We Believe series by Apologia. Apologia also has several creation science texts that go from elementary level through high school. I've always heard great things about Apologia, but this will be our first year actually using one of their texts. I ordered Exploring Creation with General Science for my oldest son who is starting 7th grade this year, and it looks to be a very solid and intriguing curriculum.


----------

